# Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6?



## b4vr6 (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi,
This doesn't seem to be a popular forum! Just sold my Vr6 Passat and am going to get an Ur S6 tomorrow, I'm a VW Audi tuner but havent found much besides the Porsche 993 big reds, but they're a little too pricey, Anyone know of an alternative?


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6? (b4vr6)*

http://www.bira.org


----------



## Mr. Fru-T-Pants (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6? (b4vr6)*

Everyone is at the AudiWorld forum. Come on over.
Brakes are pricey for these cars. True, the BIRA kit is the most cost-effective, but you can now put together the Big Red kit with A8 rotors for around $1200. You're not going to find anything cheaper than that(new). If you're not going to be tracking the car, don't waste your money. Get some slotted/vented rotors, some grippy pads, and SS lines, and leave it at that. You won't notice much difference around town with a BBK. If you are going to be tracking the car, spend some dough and get the Stoptech kit. It's on special right now for $1795.
HTH


----------



## b4vr6 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6? (b4vr6)*

If anyone is interested and wants to do a group buy I need 2 more people and we can get a front set up with 12.19" (should fit under 16" wheels)2 piece drilled and plated rotors wildwood aluminum multi piston calipers, braided steel lines and pads for 1100 and change.
The pistons volume is within 5% on the stock large single piston so there is no need for a larger master cylinder and they should yield 38% better braking efficency. 
If anyone is interested e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## mpelkey (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6? (b4vr6)*

That sounds like a cool setup!


----------



## b4vr6 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Anyone upgrade their brakes on a Ur S4/S6? (mpelkey)*

Well. No takers yet on the group buy, guess that means I'm gonna have to shell out more dough to stop. The car had cross drilled brembos and I installed EBC green pads (old compound - I like it better than the V4) and new fluid. Stops much better but still under braked for my driving style, I also hate the way the antilock on this thing works. The brakes and antilock on my 2 previous VWs worked great, and all my previous Audis (3 100 LSs and a Fox) stopped fine,
Actually the pre 74 100 LSs with the inboard brakes stopped phenominally. I'll post and update after I do the brake upgrade


----------

